# Maverick HPX-S Prop



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I run the SCD powertech 16 pitch 3 blade. 42MPH @ 6400 RPMS - loaded light

Fully loaded I can still hit 40MPH.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

How the whole shot with that prop?


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Flyboy said:


> How the whole shot with that prop?


Pretty good. Good enough to not warrant switching to a 4 blade in my opinion. I can still plane out with the jackplate all the way up also.


----------

